# Made a Moxon Vise



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I finally made a Moxon vise. Don't critizice the handles LOL...they are temporary until I make a nice set. I wanted to see how smooth the handles moved. I did not use Acme threads but standard. Threaded rod is 3/4".

Base is Cherry and Jaws are Maple. I glued up the jaws to make the 2 inches thick. I used hardware to hold vise to workbench. I used threaded inserts sunken into the bench.

To make the handles (and this is how I plan on doiing the final set) is by making a template for the 3/4 inch nuts. Then transferred to wood and cut out with scroll saw. I downloaded an image of a nut and used photo shop to size it up.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Good grief...I just saw how much Benchcrafted charges for the Wood and hardware for a Moxon Vise..399.00! The rods I used on mine allow the handles to turn freely.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

No, I would not pay 399 dollars for one either. It is always better to make it yourself.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*another option*

I make these pipe clamp vises. They work great, are easy to make and if you have some scrap wood to make them out of then the only expense might be the pipe clamps. I have three of them.

Bret


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have a Moxon vice, but yours makes me feel like a cheater for buying that one that I do have. That's pretty cool and even better because you made it.

Rob


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Lola, thanks for posting your clamp system....it took me a few views to find the sliders/locks. That's a nice worktop set-up you have there. Just pitch that burl in my trashcan and I'll "dispose" of it for you  LOL

Mengtian, what keeps the jaws from twisting and binding when they're tightened tight??? Are they sleeved??


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Lola, thanks for posting your clamp system....it took me a few views to find the sliders/locks. That's a nice worktop set-up you have there. Just pitch that burl in my trashcan and I'll "dispose" of it for you  LOL
> 
> Mengtian, what keeps the jaws from twisting and binding when they're tightened tight??? Are they sleeved??


Funny you should ask LOL........When I first slipped the front jaw on I thought "Oh boy, this is not going to work". It fit so perfect that if one side was higher than the other (forward) then it would bind so bad I needed to force it. But after I put the handles on they move really smooth. I chamfered the edges a bit so no problem.

Anyhoo, I had a thought for the handles: 2.5 lb wieghts.
In fact, I noticed that my sons old weight set has acme thread barbells. They would make perfect vise hardware.

I am going to file the nut down and wdge it in and fill with something tomake it smooth.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> I make these pipe clamp vises. They work great, are easy to make and if you have some scrap wood to make them out of then the only expense might be the pipe clamps. I have three of them.
> 
> Bret


I was going to make one with pipe clamps but decided not to. The hardware for the one I made was less expensive (a few bucks but that can buy me a few 2x4's LOL). And I like the idea of spinnng the handles to tighten. Again, no big deal. And I wanted to see how much I can make a vise that looks close to and performs like the one they charge an insane amount (399.99) for under 50 bucks including wood.

I do like your set up in the shop:smile:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Got the handles done with wieghts.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

For the two 3/4" pipe clamps including the two 5' pieces of pipe the total price should be well under $50. I like the depth that is available with the pipe clamps. It will open to over two feet and by setting the tail clutch dogs back two feet it is very stable. You go not have to crank the the whole distance, just release the clutch dogs and slide


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a few observations/suggestions*

I like the concept, but I would do the following things a bit different if it were mine. Not raining on your parade, just offering my thoughts. 









Instead of having the handles/wheels the moving parts, I'd lock them onto the shafts, which would then be the moving parts. By having the shafts move they would not protrude into the working space where you may get snagged on them or have to dodge them when planing etc. 

The front face would be almost flush, except for the wheels which being round, offer no sharp edges to get snagged on. The shafts would just run out the back where they would not be in the way.
 

Hope this inspires you, rather than offends you! :yes:


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice mengtian! Glad to see those plans I posted actually were used. I am hoping to make mine by the end of the month so we will see how that goes


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I like the concept, but I would do the following things a bit different if it were mine. Not raining on your parade, just offering my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I debated on the idea you discussed. In fact, I can switch it up right now if I want to the way it is designd. I went with this option because I like spinning the wheels to close the vise I might cut them down a bit though.

The other reason I designed it like this is because I can flip the vise over and clamp it something else and not worry about the rods hitting the back of anything. Picture if I flipped it over to secure it in this image, the rods would hit the drawers as yo tightened the vise.

Anyoo, like I said. I can convert it either way. DOn't have to redo it.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> For the two 3/4" pipe clamps including the two 5' pieces of pipe the total price should be well under $50. I like the depth that is available with the pipe clamps. It will open to over two feet and by setting the tail clutch dogs back two feet it is very stable. You go not have to crank the the whole distance, just release the clutch dogs and slide


 That is well and good if you want and need to clamp things 2 feet wide, and that it will be mounted to something. I wanted something I can move around my shop that is fairly portable.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I do something similar to what Lola does. I hang two Jorgenson clamps off the side of the bench to hold long boards. Those clamps are normally used as holddowns on the benchtop.

Mengtian, you have inspired me to make a Moxon vise. The hardware in the picture is a tool to compress the spring in a MacPherson strut when changing the shockabsorber. My days as a shade tree mechanic are over. The tool consists of two 12" pieces of heavy Acme thread, six heavy duty nuts and various castings. I bought it a long time ago but it was not expensive. If anyone wants to build a Moxon vise, picking up this tool in an auto parts store is likely cheaper than buying parts from an industrial supply house.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I must apologise. This is a "portable" vice? You move it around the shop and bolt it to the workbench when in use? The pipe clamp vise is not portable. I misunderstood.

Bret


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> I think I must *apologise*. This is a "portable" vice? You move it around the shop and bolt it to the workbench when in use? The pipe clamp vise is not portable. I misunderstood.
> 
> Bret


That is OK...not every can spell apologize LOL......j/k. No worries. In fact, one thing I like is I can flip it upside down and it changes the height by 5 inches. A bonus depending on what I am doing:smile: 

Isn't that why we make our own stuff.....to fit our own way of working?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha, Thank goodness I don't need to be a perfect speller to do woodworking


----------

